

Ask HN: CareCloud.com Website Review - mikecuesta
http://www.carecloud.com
Hello,<p>We launched our website last night and I would love to hear any suggestions/feedback/comments from the bright minds at HackerNews.<p>Building this company from scratch and developing the business model has been one of the best experiences of my life. I want to thank all of you here for all the great insight, resources, and most importantly for asking great questions. I owe HackerNews a lot.<p>Thanks again!
======
mrduncan
The site looks really nice on the surface. As I dug deeper though it was
really tough to determine exactly what you could provide me. I found one page
with a small screenshot but that was as close as I got to seeing what your app
even looked like. My suggestion would be to add some more screenshots or a
walkthrough video of what you can provide to potential clients. Other than
being light on details, the site looks really good.

I'm obviously not in your target market so take my advice with a grain of
salt.

------
Feynman
My only complaint... after wading through the site I have very little idea of
what carecloud.com actually does, technically or functionally. Graphically and
visually the site looks fine. But, there's no meat and potatoes -- what's the
software actually do? How does it work? It's all just very vague.

------
mikecuesta
I just wanted add that building this company from the ground up and developing
the business model has been one of the best experiences of my life. I want to
thank all of you here for all the great insight, resources, and most
importantly for asking great questions. I owe HackerNews a lot.

------
replicatorblog
The site is extremely well designed from an aesthetic point of view, but it is
hard to figure out what problems you are solving? I work in the medical world
and have some familiarity with the issues surround software in the clinical
setting, but could not figure out what you do. Does this have an EMR
component? Billing? Like a Pharma rep it is long on looks and short on info.

~~~
mikecuesta
Thanks for the comments.

We're currently addressing the issue in regards to the lack of a cohesive
platform for many of these applications to exist. As we roll out new
components of the system, we'll update our marketing accordingly.

~~~
superchink
Is it a portal? Does it integrate with existing systems? If not, is it an
integration engine? Is it still in development, or is the system ready? Sorry
for all the questions, but it's still not clear what need you intend to fill
from looking at the site.

~~~
mikecuesta
Is it a portal? It's more than just a portal.

Does it integrate with existing systems? That is one of the core competencies
of the platform.

Is it still in development? There are specific applications which will be
rolled out as they are available for release. The platform on which these
applications are being built on is the focus of our launch.

No problem at all, happy to answer any and all questions!

------
GotToStartup
Beautiful design, really makes me want to use the app a little more. Would be
nice to have some sort demo login or video walkthrough like mrduncan
mentioned. May I ask who designed the site?

~~~
mikecuesta
Thanks for the all the compliments. We are certainly working on the "meat and
potatoes".

It was designed in house, by myself: <http://www.crunchbase.com/person/mike-
cuesta>

